# Hello Brethern



## The Nightster (Mar 11, 2010)

Gentlemen, fellow Master Masons,I have had so much going on in my life lately, that I am not really sure that I can undertake another Obligation.Just seems to me that I am expected to do alot concerning my Health, my Home Lodge, The Riding Club, and my family all rolled into one. At times it seems as if it is just to much for me to undertake at one time, so  if you do not hear from me, I just want you all to know that alot is expected from me.I truly care about each and evryone of you, and you will allways be in my prayers.
Randy
The Nightster


----------



## Raven (Mar 11, 2010)

Be safe in your endeavors, Bro.


----------



## The Nightster (Mar 11, 2010)

Brother Jim, I could not agree with you more. Your wisdom precedes you more than you know, and your words speak to my heart .Thank you so much for them as they could not have come in a better time for me.
The Nightster
Brother Randy Cobbs
Holland Lodge #1
Houston ,Texas

FMRC Chapter #17
Gulf Coast Travelers
Houston,Texas


----------

